# Bob Sikes 12/1



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Well. That sucked. Fished Bob Sikes. from 3 to 5:30 PM. Went to the Seminar at Flounders. Back on the bridge 7 PM to 3 AM. 6 Croaker. Yep. Big tally for two dozen shrimp, some cut bait and a little squid. A couple guys said they caught three over slot Reds but didn't get them on the bridge. YEP. I'M REALLY SOLD ON THIS BRIDGE FISHING.:thumbdown: But. Oh. The stories you hear.:whistling:


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

There's lots of fish there if you know what you're doing. Just gotta keep trying and you will learn. I have proof of tons of fish caught there. Not just stories


----------



## Fish Sticks (Feb 28, 2014)

Try menhaden cut in half. Almost a guarantee. Have some bait on the inside and out side of the bridge. Also you dont have to cast a long ways. Just cast out (but I wouldnt recommend dropping straight down unless you have the rod and strong line to keep the fish from under the bridge.)


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

Personally, I've been catching fish there for over 30 years.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah man there's never ANY fish out at that bridge. Better off fishing anywhere other than there.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Go back to the bait shop and ask for your money back


----------



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

Well in all honesty there is not much to catch there besides reds and sheeps this time of year


----------



## saltwater_cowboy (Oct 18, 2014)

Well Steve i was hoping to see the pictures of the big red. Haha. I'm down here again tonight.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

We had company. So I'm here trolling, as you can see. LOL.

Any hits yet?

By the way. At the fifth light, on the east side of the bridge, about twenty or so feet out I hung up on something and had to cut the line twice.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

saltwater_cowboy said:


> Well Steve i was hoping to see the pictures of the big red. Haha. I'm down here again tonight.


Yeah. I asked my son if he could photoshop a couple reds with me standing next to them on the bridge just to pizz ya off. But he said no. Didn't want to see me get my butt whipped.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

SteveCal said:


> Well. That sucked. Fished Bob Sikes. from 3 to 5:30 PM. Went to the Seminar at Flounders. Back on the bridge 7 PM to 3 AM. 6 Croaker. Yep. Big tally for two dozen shrimp, some cut bait and a little squid. A couple guys said they caught three over slot Reds but didn't get them on the bridge. YEP. I'M REALLY SOLD ON THIS BRIDGE FISHING.:thumbdown: But. Oh. The stories you hear.:whistling:


Sounds like you've been deceived by PFF'ers posts huh? Hope the Holly boys don't see this thread.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

tips n tails said:


> Sounds like you've been deceived by PFF'ers posts huh? Hope the Holly boys don't see this thread.


LOL. Naw, T. Just trolling. It's amazing how much information people will give up to prove someone wrong.:whistling:


----------



## saltwater_cowboy (Oct 18, 2014)

Caught this fella tonight. 43"


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

GIT OUTTA HERE. Photoshop? Good job. On shrimp?


----------



## saltwater_cowboy (Oct 18, 2014)

Cut menhaden. Had a couple other ones break me off


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*white trout?*

No one is catching any white trout from the bridge? That used to always be a staple in the winter months...


----------



## saltwater_cowboy (Oct 18, 2014)

was catching white trout by the cooler a few weeks ago down there, but none recently


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

Ive caught tons of fish out there from reds to specks,sheepies, spanish,jacks,flounder,grouper and even a red snapper of course the spanish and jacks were during the warmer months


----------



## XxReel_FisherxX (Jul 31, 2013)

SteveCal said:


> LOL. Naw, T. Just trolling. It's amazing how much information people will give up to prove someone wrong.:whistling:



Using basic intelligence, one would surmise they weren't trying to prove you wrong, rather simply trying to help you out.. Isn't that what the whole basis is for this forum?


----------

